# 2018 Pure White Dune!



## 15A3 (May 18, 2014)

So I traded in my Audi Q5 this weekend on a 2018 Dune! I put about 125 miles on it over Sat/Sun and REALLY enjoy it. The 2.0T seems to be faster than the 2.0T in my '18 Q5. I had a TDI Beetle way back when the New Beetle came out and liked it alot. 

Some things I really like:

Fender Audio is amazing
Bi-Xenon lights are nice
The 18" Canyon Wheels remind me of some Neuspeeds I put on my Sportwagen
The wider stance looks really great. Was at Ace Hardware yesterday about to leave and an older guy says "Nice Bug!"
The seats look great with the yellow piping
Seat heaters work great

Some things I'll have to live with:

MMI is wonky when connecting to iPhone and Apple Carplay. My Audi would auto connect, the Beetle trys to connect, and then shows Carplay as being available, I select it and it fails. Several tries and then OK
Park Distance Sensors in reverse work good, but on the backup camera, the Sensor overlay isn't showing up on the camera image. I have to hit "menu" for it to appear.
I think I have a small rust-bloom in the paint on the rear driver quarter panel. Very small but I'm picking
Would have been nice if the car had blindspot and rear cross traffic, but I guess they can't give me everthing.


----------



## avatr (May 9, 2017)

congrats! I have a Sandstorm Yellow Dune and love it. it gets a LOT of attention everywhere I go.


----------



## 15A3 (May 18, 2014)

I really like the suspension. Compared to my '18 Audi Q5 when crossing railroad tracks or over speed bumps is night and day better. Very smooth. One thing I left off in my "Likes" is the 6 year, 72,000 mile bumper-to-bumper warranty!


----------



## avatr (May 9, 2017)

the '18 warranty is much better than the '17. so much, I'm debating if I want to trade my '17 in on an '18 for the extra warranty.

oh, who am I kidding??!! since I like to drive a new car every couple of years, I'll just get something else.


----------



## 15A3 (May 18, 2014)

I hear ya. I've got a serious new car addiction (several a year). The Beetle is my 2018 Resolution to hold onto a car for a while. With that being said, the warranty was a big part of that for me.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

My wife got the same bug. Wish the whole roof was black for those who have the sunroof.


----------



## 15A3 (May 18, 2014)

5309 said:


> My wife got the same bug. Wish the whole roof was black for those who have the sunroof.


yeah, that little strip of white towards the back could have been black, but I think the optics of the car are just great. It's a big part of why i bought it.


----------



## ilmattius (Jun 25, 2012)

*update?*

curious to know how you are enjoying your car?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

Just had the small part of the roof wrapped in Black came out awesome. Recommend it to everyone adds 5 hp


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

5309 said:


> Just had the small part of the roof wrapped in Black came out awesome. Recommend it to everyone *** adds 5 hp ***


... yeah, yeah ... but its the torque that matters!
(_ha_)


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

15A3 said:


> So I traded in my Audi Q5 this weekend on a 2018 Dune! I put about 125 miles on it over Sat/Sun and REALLY enjoy it. The 2.0T seems to be faster than the 2.0T in my '18 Q5. I had a TDI Beetle way back when the New Beetle came out and liked it alot.
> 
> Some things I really like:
> 
> ...




When you put the car in reverse and have to hit menu that is by design. The federal government or whoever makes up the rules basically said that when the backup camera appears the parking sensors system cover up too much of the screen so VW had to put the sensors in the menu button. In like a 2017 or a 2016 before the rule was passed it would automatically pop up.


----------



## aaronjbeetle (Dec 13, 2019)

Welcome to the family! 

Warranty was a big reason I traded out of my 17 GLI into the 18 Beetle.

The Apple CarPlay did the same annoying stuff in the GLI and now the Beetle, so I guess I'm used to it until it's pointed out.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Is the "*Dune*" version delivered with a raised suspension? I read it is 0.4" higher -- is that true?
Have you driven both?
Do you have any "sensation" of the higher ride?

​


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

15A3 said:


> [*]MMI is wonky when connecting to iPhone and Apple Carplay. My Audi would auto connect, the Beetle trys to connect, and then shows Carplay as being available, I select it and it fails. Several tries and then OK


This happens on my 17 too. Sometime stopping the car (off) and restoring resolves it. On those occasions it doesn't, restarting the phone does.


----------

